# Beach or Mountains



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

A simple poll, but one I see all over the place so I decided I might as well post here. Which do you prefer, the beach or mountains?


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I prefer mountains, sand just ruins the beach for me.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I think they both have sights to offer; where one could possibly be more crowded, offering up a more sensual experience opposed to one that's _awfully_ sensuous. In my mind both have the potential to kill me, but one of them seems like it'd come more passively vs. the other which would require an active participation.

Contrary to how I live my every day to day life, I don't want to think of myself, or life... as something or someone that _just happened_; that just _let happened_. I think I'd rather look back, or rather... forward, and have the grips of death take me while I'm striving to accomplish that which is beyond my capability, however insurmountable; and _when I lose my grip_... death, from above.













The other option of just being too swamped and swept away without care or mercy is maybe just too... sobering.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

It used to be the beach. 

But lately I've become fond of mountains, forested mountains at that. 

So, yes I like both. A deserted beach can be lovely - but if it's full of people I'll give it a pass. 

Mountains are naturally less appealing to people so there's that.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Both, having lived in a place where you could go to each one in the same day was really cool

If I had to choose tho, I'd choose mountains


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not much of a beach person. The sand is irritating, the ocean is irritating. I've been sunburned, I've been stung by jellyfish. I much prefer the forest. I'm okay with lakes and rivers.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't like sand. It's course and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere.

Mountains for me.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

If you guys don't like sand, why not go to a rocky beach


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

I like to be in the mountains, but I don’t like the walking.
Walking on the beach is delightful, but its always kind of same same.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Mountains > Beach.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, I always thought I was kind of alone in not liking the beach. Girls in bikinis? :happy: Sand? :frustrating: Sun? :sad: Jellyfish? :crying: Heat? :sad: Lack of shade? :frustrating: Sharks? :dry: Shards of glass and bottle caps? :shocked: No parking?  Long walk to and from? :bored: Crowds? :sad: Overpriced food & water?  Smell of tidal flats? :frustrating: Seaweed? :dry: Hard pass from me.

Mountains, on the other hand: Trees? :happy: Cool? :happy: Breezy? :happy: Relatively few people? :happy: (Exceptions: Smoky Mountain National Park and some parts of the Blue Ridge Parkway) Differing view depending on time of the year? :happy: Wildlife that's not trying to kill you? :happy: What's not to love? Sadly, I live in south Florida, so I'm a loooong way from the mountains.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Live in the mountains. Visit the beach.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mountains for living, beach for visiting.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

How about a nice lake beach in the mountains? I know some of the most beautiful mountains I've seen are in Northern Idaho and they have huge lakes reflecting them.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

It feels like there is freedom in the mountains...the beach feels like torture....it's hot, crowded, regardless of the sunscreen I use I'll get burned, and worst of all...sand gets everywhere.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Beach. I don't enjoy much in this world, but I do love large bodies of water. Can't beat the ocean.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Mountains. I love trees and waterfalls and creeks and ferns and mushrooms and lichen on rocks, etc. I like the forest wildlife. I like landscapes that make use of vertical space, that draw the eye up or down, tall tall trees, deep ravines. Hills and mountains bringing the horizon up to the sky make me feel inspired and in awe. 

I'm sooo not a beach person. The ocean is too flat, flatness makes me depressed. The constant wind and noise of the waves exhausts me. I hate sand getting in everything, making my food gritty. The sound of seagulls is empty and depressing to me as well. The bits of seaweed and broken shells and bits of dead animals are rather gross. I don't like the smell of sunscreen.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I love both of them but I chose mountains because I grew up around them and home is where they are. Areas that totally lack varying elevation don't feel like home to me. Can't say the same about the beach, which I didn't grow up near.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I ski and hike so obviously mountains

Also there are used heroin needles on my local beach so....


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

xwsmithx said:


> Wow, I always thought I was kind of alone in not liking the beach. Girls in bikinis? :happy: Sand? :frustrating: Sun? :sad: Jellyfish? :crying: Heat? :sad: Lack of shade? :frustrating: Sharks? :dry: Shards of glass and bottle caps? :shocked: No parking?  Long walk to and from? :bored: Crowds? :sad: Overpriced food & water?  Smell of tidal flats? :frustrating: Seaweed? :dry: Hard pass from me.
> 
> Mountains, on the other hand: Trees? :happy: Cool? :happy: Breezy? :happy: Relatively few people? :happy: (Exceptions: Smoky Mountain National Park and some parts of the Blue Ridge Parkway) Differing view depending on time of the year? :happy: Wildlife that's not trying to kill you? :happy: What's not to love? Sadly, I live in south Florida, so I'm a loooong way from the mountains.



I really like the way you wrote your view, with all the emojis as one would see face to face.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

DoIHavetohaveaUserName said:


> I really like the way you wrote your view, with all the emojis as one would see face to face.


Thanks. When I started, I just used thumbs up and thumbs down emojis, but they were replaced with question marks, so I had to improvise while editing.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

xwsmithx said:


> Thanks. When I started, I just used thumbs up and thumbs down emojis, but they were replaced with question marks, so I had to improvise while editing.


Really interesting to try it out.Never seen that kind of writing before.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

Mountains any day over the beach unless its a private beach, I can't get comfortable around lots of people, also I can't trust other people enough to fall asleep on a public beach and wake up with all my stuff still there


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Mountains with beaches. Wesmart.meme


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Other - Forest.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to live in a place with both:happy:


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Mountains. Ideally both, though it's not the beaches I want, it's just the ocean (i.e. cliffs or rocks and cold water are fine, I simply like its presence). Being near some water, even if it's just a nice big river, is a must though


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Not a fan of heat but enjoy places like Hawaii which have perpetual trade winds. I also love snorkeling, fishing, jetskis, boating, rafting, et al.

But for a permanent residence, mountains and forests are my pick and for that matter, we recently purchased our rural retirement property which contains forests and a creek for fishing. There are hills and mountains nearby. Serenity.


----------

